# modern aircraft (look-alike) pumps



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

sup homies.... i'm sure a lot of y'all hate on modern pumps that are intended to look like o.g. aircraft pesco pumps and what not...

but i was wondering who sells modern pumps that look like pescos, mainly a pump with an external fluid reservoir. also, does anyone sell hydro fluid resiviours that look like oxygen tanks? 

also do they make modern day pressure equalizers? something similar to the ones that people salvage from old aircraft? 

also, whats the deal with l.a. square dumps? is it true they are just deltas, in an adex body? how much do they go for? for real basic lay and play are they decent or are they total shit? thanks.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

You should hit up black magic hydraulics. They have everything you are looking for.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Give someone over in China a call, then you can get the same fake dumps and forklift pumps.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Here a O.G style set-up we are doing for the homie here in L.V Gonna bust it out for super show.


































Had to custom make the pressure adapter.The adapter is going to get diamond cutband the lines need to be polished, gonna be a bad ass s3 pump setup when its done


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

low4life86 said:


> sup homies.... i'm sure a lot of y'all hate on modern pumps that are intended to look like o.g. aircraft pesco pumps and what not...
> 
> but i was wondering who sells modern pumps that look like pescos, mainly a pump with an external fluid reservoir. also, does anyone sell hydro fluid resiviours that look like oxygen tanks?
> 
> ...


why not just buy or build a REAL aircraft setup?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TATTOO-76 said:


> why not just buy or build a REAL aircraft setup?


X2!:h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Here a O.G style set-up we are doing for the homie here in L.V Gonna bust it out for super show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pump, I would have machined the adaptor with a sae port instead of a NPT thread, would have made it look cleaner without the threads showing. Just saying. Nice werk thou.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

TATTOO-76 said:


> why not just buy or build a REAL aircraft setup?




because of the cost, parts for modern pumps are easier to get, and newer pumps put out more pressure...


can anyone just answer my questions?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

The first reply answered it......


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

low4life86 said:


> because of the cost, parts for modern pumps are easier to get, and newer pumps put out more pressure...
> 
> 
> can anyone just answer my questions?


sounds like youve been misled


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

where can i get some pressure equalizers? i feel like if i run am running 2 pumps and 2 dumps (1 for the front and one for the back) im concerned that the car will sway if you hit a corner fast if the car isnt fully locked up or fully dropped.... because the fluid can travel freely between the left and right cylinders...

what are y'all thoughts?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The eq is to make the car lift evenly, not to balance fluid transfer. For that you need sway bars or 4 dumps.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

The cost of replacing parts, shitty pump heads out and burned up motors will cost way more than having a machinest rebuild an OG pump...


----------



## lowbird (Jun 4, 2009)

low4life86 said:


> because of the cost, parts for modern pumps are easier to get, and newer pumps put out more pressure...
> 
> 
> can anyone just answer my questions?


I've heard that the pump heads used on some of the new "aircraft" styled set ups are actually low pressure and actually lower than some of the og aircraft pumps


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Airborne said:


> The cost of replacing parts, shitty pump heads out and burned up motors will cost way more than having a machinest rebuild an OG pump...


i have a group of friends who once used a saying *"WHATS OLD, IS NEW"* (regarding the re-election of their club president)...theres a totally different story behind that saying, but it can be applied to 70 year old Aircraft Pumps as well.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

lowbird said:


> I've heard that the pump heads used on some of the new "aircraft" styled set ups are actually low pressure and actually lower than some of the og aircraft pumps


i think people are just mislead. a lot of guys are scared of original aircraft pumps because of their *age, pressure ratings and availability.* (and of course theres a group of people out there just trying to sell their chinese junk and will say whatever they need to in order to make a dollar).



*
age:* stuff made for aircraft 70 years ago is and always will be FAR SUPERIOR to anything made for an industrial setting (ie. forklifts, tailgate lifts, etc)

*pressure rating:* just because a pump is rated at 1750psi @ 24 volts doesnt meant its not capable of 2500-3000psi (trust me, they are)

*availability:* the pumps are out there and once you own them, theres no need to worry about replacing motors and pumpheads, once its working, IT WILL WORK FOREVER. (this stuff is made to a higher standard and doesnt wear out like the el-cheapo chinese junk.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

I think this is what you are looking for, it has every thing you are asking, minus the hunt for the parts...............

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-hydraulics-air-classifieds/346114-pesco-set-4-sale.html


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

I cannot seem to understand the hate for the "new" old-school look setups  the way I see it is not everyone wants or is willing to drop 3k+ for a setup -cylinders, hoses, etc.

I have yet to hear a retailer enter an OG Aircraft topic and start bashing, why do aircraft fans feel the need to do this? I can understand educating people about the parts but, this can be done without the shit talking. I also have never read a complaint about the quality of the "new" setups from anyone other than those selling the OG stuff. Why? Not trying to start shit, it just seems that anytime I read someone asking about the "new" stuff.. the only replies are from people telling them how the older, more expensive stuff is better.. followed by a price quote. :nicoderm:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

JustPosting said:


> I cannot seem to understand the hate for the "new" old-school look setups  the way I see it is not everyone wants or is willing to drop 3k+ for a setup -cylinders, hoses, etc.
> 
> I have yet to hear a retailer enter an OG Aircraft topic and start bashing, why do aircraft fans feel the need to do this? I can understand educating people about the parts but, this can be done without the shit talking. I also have never read a complaint about the quality of the "new" setups from anyone other than those selling the OG stuff. Why? Not trying to start shit, it just seems that anytime I read someone asking about the "new" stuff.. the only replies are from people telling them how the older, more expensive stuff is better.. followed by a price quote. :nicoderm:


$3k wont even get close to buying a QUALITY built aircraft setup, but it sure as hell beats using parts made in CHINA. and trust me, just because those retailers dont talk shit online, doesnt mean it not happening. ive had 3 people in the past month alone tell me some funny shit that someone is out there saying about aircraft pumps, just so they can promote their chinese junk.


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

TATTOO-76 said:


> $3k wont even get close to buying a QUALITY built aircraft setup, but it sure as hell beats using parts made in CHINA. and trust me, just because those retailers dont talk shit online, doesnt mean it not happening. ive had 3 people in the past month alone tell me some funny shit that someone is out there saying about aircraft pumps, just so they can promote their chinese junk.


I'm going to get at you man, I want to talk dollars and 'Sense' about doing a QUALITY, real aircraft setup. I see you have a product line coming soon, and I'll be doing a build here in the next year or so. I'm cool on fake aircraft setups


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I like the gate set ups with the dry pumphead with remote reservoir, but dont like the AC lookalike. Im actually doin some research on them, im wantin to use an industrial dry pumphead, but this is another story...
The BMH stuff looks quality thou, just not my thing.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> Give someone over in China a call, then you can get the same fake dumps and forklift pumps.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

....


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

JustPosting said:


> I cannot seem to understand the hate for the "new" old-school look setups  the way I see it is not everyone wants or is willing to drop 3k+ for a setup -cylinders, hoses, etc.
> 
> I have yet to hear a retailer enter an OG Aircraft topic and start bashing, why do aircraft fans feel the need to do this? I can understand educating people about the parts but, this can be done without the shit talking. I also have never read a complaint about the quality of the "new" setups from anyone other than those selling the OG stuff. Why? Not trying to start shit, it just seems that anytime I read someone asking about the "new" stuff.. the only replies are from people telling them how the older, more expensive stuff is better.. followed by a price quote. :nicoderm:


:thumbsup::werd: feel the same, dunno why theres so much hate. personaly i'd go with the new stuff easyier to get replacement parts *IF* you need them... but hey i guess i'm just being biased being that we (Shorty's Hydraulics) and Black Magic started the niche market (both Shorty's Hydraulics and Black Magic brought out setups the same year in Vegas, great minds think alike)


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Here at Shorty's Hydraulics we can build you a one of a kind setup built for you car. Our Veterano Pompes aren't massed produced they're built for each customer. we can custom make you tanks to whatever size you want.

1969 Buick Skylark - Best Old School Setup Lowrider Magazine Super Show


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Here are some more Veterano Pompes we built


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> Give someone over in China a call, then you can get the same fake dumps and forklift pumps.


Whoa whoa whoa "why has this topic been high jacked with stuff that isnt relevent to the topic"???


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*hoppos builds the modern gravity feed pumps*























































hoppos built all in house!!! custom made tanks steel or alluminum motor covers gear vovers , home of the original finned gears!

call us up 909 923 5553
www.hopposonline.com


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

I love how many people copied our custom tanks aftrer we busted them out at the Las Vegas Super Show in what 2005 or 2006?? Imitation is the most sincere fom of flattery... i guess we're doing somethin right


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

V Boy 88 said:


> I love how many people copied our custom tanks aftrer we busted them out at the Las Vegas Super Show in what 2005 or 2006?? Imitation is the most sincere fom of flattery... i guess we're doing somethin right


Kinda the same way you busted into the topic where the guy asked about no jokes frame and felt the need to post shortys work, which looks like ass compared to no jokes. What's next, is someone gonna name a comment about copying the 6" square pump block.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*lol i think its funny that everyone is quick to claim they are the "first". everyone seems to need recognition so bad. lmao*


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

The funny part about the whole "first" comment is that BMH was in fact first... the only reason anyone found out about what was in the works was because a certain magazine fucked up and posted a rough draft of an upcoming ad and let the cat out of the bag!!!


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

LunaticMark said:


> The funny part about the whole "first" comment is that BMH was in fact first... the only reason anyone found out about what was in the works was because a certain magazine fucked up and posted a rough draft of an upcoming ad and let the cat out of the bag!!!


Yea mark it is funny how everyone is trying to claim dibs. But the fact of it is this pump originated from k.t.i. And im sure everyone gets they're parts from goerge or his son jon. Of course now you can find similar units in Baileys catalogs or other industrial companys. All I know is George offerd us this pump back in like 99 or 2000 only to guarantee it will create high pressure and volume that will flip a vehicle over,, that was back in the day when we where on that mission with skyscraper hitting up the Bakersfield show. He have us units to try but we never did, little while later we came up the the veterano design.. But the difference between us and them is they are trying to mass produce the product, we are making custom setups, built for the car, just that car. No 2 look the same. They aren't putting in the creativity, design, and style and looks to fit the car.. No disrespect, that's just how is see things..


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> Kinda the same way you busted into the topic where the guy asked about no jokes frame and felt the need to post shortys work, which looks like ass compared to no jokes. What's next, is someone gonna name a comment about copying the 6" square pump block.


the man was looking for a frame like that so i decided to show him our work. but please tell me where the flaws are on our frame being it "looks like ass"? personaly i think our frame looks pretty nice maybe it dosent have patterens or leafing just yet but still the work that went into that frame is nicer then a lot of frames on show cars i seen.

but what i think is funny is in both topics all of your comments have nothing to do with the topic, practice what you preech homie


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

LunaticMark said:


> The funny part about the whole "first" comment is that BMH was in fact first... the only reason anyone found out about what was in the works was because a certain magazine fucked up and posted a rough draft of an upcoming ad and let the cat out of the bag!!!


never seen that ad but here are the pics of the first setups to show up in Vegas that year

Black Magic's setup
View attachment untitled5.bmp


here's pics of ours





























all from the same year in Vegas. no one can say for sure who started first but one thing is for sure Black Magic and Shorty's busted them out the same time. oh and heres a link to an old topic too.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/145703-black-magic-aircraft-style-setup.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

713CADILLACIN said:


> Yea mark it is funny how everyone is trying to claim dibs. But the fact of it is this pump originated from k.t.i. And im sure everyone gets they're parts from goerge or his son jon. Of course now you can find similar units in Baileys catalogs or other industrial companys. All I know is George offerd us this pump back in like 99 or 2000 only to guarantee it will create high pressure and volume that will flip a vehicle over,, that was back in the day when we where on that mission with skyscraper hitting up the Bakersfield show. He have us units to try but we never did, little while later we came up the the veterano design.. But the difference between us and them is they are trying to mass produce the product, we are making custom setups, built for the car, just that car. No 2 look the same. They aren't putting in the creativity, design, and style and looks to fit the car.. No disrespect, that's just how is see things..


Kti is the key George and John are cool Chinese dudes for sure. Been around since the mid 90 s and designed the Rockford pumps


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

V Boy 88 said:


> I love how many people copied our custom tanks aftrer we busted them out at the Las Vegas Super Show in what 2005 or 2006?? Imitation is the most sincere fom of flattery... i guess we're doing somethin right



even funnier that people with REAL aircraft have used this style of tank since 1956, so all in all, WHO COPIED WHO? :rofl:




EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *lol i think its funny that everyone is quick to claim they are the "first". everyone seems to need recognition so bad. lmao*


:rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Modern stuff is cool but never as cool as nos pumps from 1954


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

this "veterano pump" and BMH "old school new" pump was designed originally by Dynamic fluid power for a manlift manufacturer. at some point in the early 2000's the contract for the gear fell in the lap of Marzzochi. John over at KTI brought it to the automotive hydraulic market and it never really took off. alot of people were using them as a secondary inline pump while competing under the false pretense of a "single pump" car. Black magic and Shortys both jumped on the wagon of marketing that pump as an exposed gear setup with an "old school" flavor. Kti could no longer supply them which had companies like AH-2 introducing a different version which became the newer version BMH sells with the thick block and traditional pumphead. now offered by a few companies such as Lowlife, BMH, Hoppos, and others.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

TATTOO-76 said:


> even funnier that people with REAL aircraft have used this style of tank since 1956, so all in all, WHO COPIED WHO? :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhm yes i think that is the whole point of our modern aircraft look, to resemble the old stuff.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> this "veterano pump" and BMH "old school new" pump was designed originally by Dynamic fluid power for a manlift manufacturer. at some point in the early 2000's the contract for the gear fell in the lap of Marzzochi. John over at KTI brought it to the automotive hydraulic market and it never really took off. alot of people were using them as a secondary inline pump while competing under the false pretense of a "single pump" car. Black magic and Shortys both jumped on the wagon of marketing that pump as an exposed gear setup with an "old school" flavor. Kti could no longer supply them which had companies like AH-2 introducing a different version which became the newer version BMH sells with the thick block and traditional pumphead. now offered by a few companies such as Lowlife, BMH, Hoppos, and others.


yes the original use for the pump was for conveyer belts and other industrial puposes


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Kool info Empire. Honestly, id never do it to look like an old setup, i'd just do it to have a diffrent lookin gate set up.
Thanx for the link Vboy, some kool stuff there.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*hoppos!*














hoppos built 909 923 5553


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

We all have diffrent taste and opinions, but we gotta all agree that shit is KLEAN.
You really do great work.

About the faucet handled tank plug, is it 3/8? And could i have it raw? And obviusly how much ?


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

dogbonekustoms said:


> We all have diffrent taste and opinions, but we gotta all agree that shit is KLEAN.
> You really do great work.


Yeah, I like the way those set ups look too, Something extra special about real aircraft but if someome doesnt want to do the field work of acquiring aircraft parts and doing the homework.... those modern type ac set ups are nice option.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

yes those are 3/8 35$ all usa made and machined right here in house! if you go on youtube and search hoppos theres videos of those being made too! i have tons in stock too!


dogbonekustoms said:


> We all have diffrent taste and opinions, but we gotta all agree that shit is KLEAN.
> You really do great work.
> 
> About the faucet handled tank plug, is it 3/8? And could i have it raw? And obviusly how much ?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

thank you!! you should see the new ones comming out!!!


JustRite said:


> Yeah, I like the way those set ups look too, Something extra special about real aircraft but if someome doesnt want to do the field work of acquiring aircraft parts and doing the homework.... those modern type ac set ups are nice option.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *lol i think its funny that everyone is quick to claim they are the "first". everyone seems to need recognition so bad. lmao*


Kinda like your self... I would like to see if you could come up with even a remotely new idea or concept. You talk first hand as to actually having been involved ....Which isn't the case ...more as to just standing around when the big boys were talking ,u eased dropped



Mr Impala said:


> Kti is the key George and John are cool Chinese dudes for sure. Been around since the mid 90 s and designed the Rockford pumps


And bringing Marzocchi to the lowriding plate. Bob Co-owner was the biggest inspiration and devolpment of the gear in the auto motive use



EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> this "veterano pump" and BMH "old school new" pump was designed originally by Dynamic fluid power for a manlift manufacturer. at some point in the early 2000's the contract for the gear fell in the lap of Marzzochi. John over at KTI brought it to the automotive hydraulic market and it never really took off. alot of people were using them as a secondary inline pump while competing under the false pretense of a "single pump" car. Black magic and Shortys both jumped on the wagon of marketing that pump as an exposed gear setup with an "old school" flavor. Kti could no longer supply them which had companies like AH-2 introducing a different version which became the newer version BMH sells with the thick block and traditional pumphead. now offered by a few companies such as Lowlife, BMH, Hoppos, and others.


Funny how you act like these pumps are gay, and your too kool to use them, The original version as you say, was used in a set-up in some cars you did,,,,,And as I remember you were pretty damn proud, Kinda just nut swingin I guess..Now you thing you all Mr. Aircraft... Not hating, just calling it like I see it...You diffently have the talk down !!!! LOL *Get in where you fit in*!!!!!
Have you found any Rockford Super 80's yet???? I got some, to get you out of a bind...cheap too.... Give me a holla playa...


As for the pump being used as a so called fake single. NOT...and NOt a lot.... Rick's Caprice. yes. I guess thats a lot... and it's where the newer design ,everyone has adapted to came from....We just inovate player...not take what's there and say it's a new design...Like your trailing arm for instance...We took an Idea from Pro-hopper which was straight and used rubber bushings.. We took it to the next level, using the slight bend to clear the axle and poly-urethane bushings ,making (3) sizes for correct fit per application.... You just made them with a single land wrech spot.. Kool.. Killer design brother 


Here's pic you and your croonies can only imagine to do....I hope this inspires you to actually be creative ....









*JUST GIVING CREDIT TO PEEPS DOING NEW AND INOVATIVE IDEA'S TO A EVER GROWING STALE MARKET OF BLAH,BLAH BLAH..
*


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

JustRite said:


> Yeah, I like the way those set ups look too, Something extra special about real aircraft but if someome doesnt want to do the field work of acquiring aircraft parts and doing the homework.... those modern type ac set ups are nice option.





dogbonekustoms said:


> We all have diffrent taste and opinions, but we gotta all agree that shit is KLEAN.
> You really do great work.
> 
> About the faucet handled tank plug, is it 3/8? And could i have it raw? And obviusly how much ?





BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Kinda like your self... I would like to see if you could come up with even a remotely new idea or concept. You talk first hand as to actually having been involved ....Which isn't the case ...more as to just standing around when the big boys were talking ,u eased dropped
> 
> 
> And bringing Marzocchi to the lowriding plate. Bob Co-owner was the biggest inspiration and devolpment of the gear in the auto motive use
> ...


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:roflmao:


this topic needs more Jack Bauer


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

TATTOO-76 said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> this topic needs more Jack Bauer


he'll be back , busy saving our country


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

TATTOO-76 said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> this topic needs more Jack Bauer


BMH...BEST IN THE BIZ


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Mr Impala said:


> Modern stuff is cool but never as cool as nos pumps from 1954


True enough but I'd sooner drop that 5 to 10 grand into paint and interior over a set up. 

Enjoy looking at it and props to those that do but my tail gate pump does what it needs to do get me off the ground enough to roll. Everything eles is trivial.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

goof said:


> BMH...BEST IN THE BIZ




youre their #1 fan huh? wtf, why are you quoting me on this shit, i could care less. i use real aircraft, all day/every day. im not opposed to the idea of a modern aircraft style pump, but the sheer lack of creativity is what ruins it for me but i do enjoy the comedy. and after reading the "professionalism" or lack of in this topic, its even more comical day by day.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm sure you know why you were quoted here ...as for your #1 fan comment... Goof is no nut riding cheerleader!!He is an employee and team member that actually HAS a working car that represents the company he works for!!!!



TATTOO-76 said:


> youre their #1 fan huh? wtf, why are you quoting me on this shit, i could care less. i use real aircraft, all day/every day. im not opposed to the idea of a modern aircraft style pump, but the sheer lack of creativity is what ruins it for me but i do enjoy the comedy. and after reading the "professionalism" or lack of in this topic, its even more comical day by day.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

heres a few we built for the Leal Bros. the Leal Bros painted the setups to match their cars





































.... to bad we couldnt be more creative


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

LunaticMark said:


> I'm sure you know why you were quoted here ...as for your #1 fan comment... Goof is no nut riding cheerleader!!He is an employee and team member that actually HAS a working car that represents the company he works for!!!!


nope, dont know why i was quoted, and again dont care.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Just so you know... That wasn't aimed at you guys.



V Boy 88 said:


> heres a few we built for the Leal Bros. the Leal Bros painted the setups to match their cars
> 
> View attachment 550564
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Engraving is a good way to polish a turd.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> Engraving is a good way to polish a turd.


KINDA LIKE WHEN YOU TALK BACK AND FORTH WITH YOURSELF....Tryin to shine ur turd of a life..You speak in the thrid all the time and quote yourself... 

Things that make u go HHHHHHmmmmmmmm...We produce real things, not 3D pictures...That was kindergarten when we looked at drawings


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> KINDA LIKE WHEN YOU TALK BACK AND FORTH WITH YOURSELF....Tryin to shine ur turd of a life..You speak in the thrid all the time and quote yourself...
> 
> Things that make u go HHHHHHmmmmmmmm...We produce real things, not 3D pictures...That was kindergarten when we looked at drawings


You got me confused with someone else.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> You got me confused with someone else.


Not according to the duplicate account detector...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

LunaticMark said:


> Not according to the duplicate account detector...


Hmm. Shouldn't duplicates be banned?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

I can ban the both of the tied together accounts if you would like.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

LunaticMark said:


> I can ban the both of the tied together accounts if you would like.


Meh, I'll pass, Lmao.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

That's what I figured...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

LunaticMark said:


> That's what I figured...


HaHaHaHa.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Name calling aside, if we all liked that same shit the world would get pretty boring.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

TATTOO-76 said:


> $3k wont even get close to buying a QUALITY built aircraft setup, but it sure as hell beats using parts made in CHINA. and trust me, just because those retailers dont talk shit online, doesnt mean it not happening. ive had 3 people in the past month alone tell me some funny shit that someone is out there saying about aircraft pumps, just so they can promote their chinese junk.


Get Used to it...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

V Boy 88 said:


> heres a few we built for the Leal Bros. the Leal Bros painted the setups to match their cars
> 
> View attachment 550564
> 
> ...


Both LB1 & Baby Boy will be on display in Vegas, so you can check out the set-ups in person if your going to the super show.


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

LunaticMark said:


> That's what I figured...


Wats up mark??lol thanks a lot...u cleared that up!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Hoss805 said:


> Get Used to it...


theres plenty of American made stuff around.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

LunaticMark said:


> I can ban the both of the tied together accounts if you would like.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

goof said:


> Wats up mark??lol thanks a lot...u cleared that up!!!


No problem bro.. you know I got ya covered!!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Fenner..................


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

^^thats more like it. Ive been riding hydro shops in my area for something like that but all i managed to get to to this day is weird looks  
The hunt continues...

Do you have specs for that? Like Gpm?


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> Name calling aside, if we all liked that same shit the world would get pretty boring.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Kinda like your self... I would like to see if you could come up with even a remotely new idea or concept. You talk first hand as to actually having been involved ....Which isn't the case ...more as to just standing around when the big boys were talking ,u eased dropped
> 
> 
> Funny how you act like these pumps are gay, and your too kool to use them, The original version as you say, was used in a set-up in some cars you did,,,,,And as I remember you were pretty damn proud, Kinda just nut swingin I guess..Now you thing you all Mr. Aircraft... Not hating, just calling it like I see it...You diffently have the talk down !!!! LOL *Get in where you fit in*!!!!!
> ...


*sorry to make you wait so long for a response I was out of town, but lemme get atcha,....


first and foremost I want to start off by saying how shocked I am at how personal you take true stated facts, as if in someway you feel guilty to where you have to defend yourself. ESPECIALLY considering there was NO single focus on you or your business. just 100% facts on a particular product I know VERY MUCH about. If you could push your ego aside long enough to actually understand what I wrote, you would see a "TIMELINE" to facts I stated, and gave BMH and shorty's credit for taking it to the market, so HOPEFULLY you dont feel too foolish for looking past that FACT.

next you make a personal jab at me to some mention of "the big boys were talking" I dont think your Obesity has anything to do with this topic so we will move on. your "old school new" product line I was very proud to use, as a matter of fact I remember setting the price of these individual pumps for you because as you said "shit Jay, all bullshit aside, I dunno what to sell em for retail, what do you think?"

I never said I didnt like the pumps, NEVER acted any differently, and NEVER thought I was "mr aircraft" YOU OF ALLLLL PEOPLE know I know ALOT about aircraft (since you used to buy aircraft parts from me) but I have a genuine love for the modern stuff over the aircraft (on certain applications) NEVER DID I BAD MOUTH the pump, and I still use them!!!

you act like your "doing big things" with those pumps, and I have NEVER EVER bad mouthed one of your setups, but since your making it personal, lets go back to FACTS...

when you first got your hands on these pumps, this is the best YOU could do....
*








*
a month later this was what i did IN A DAILY DRIVEN STREET CAR!!!
*









*
how about a hot rod?*

















*
Ive done my fair share with these pumps. and have never bad mouthed them. even now I ONLY defending myself from your immature, unprofessional attack on me personally. 

since most folks here dont know I'll keep our personal biz between us Ron,.. but bro I know your mad still, feelings a little hurt and stuff, but its ok bro.. let it go, get over it be professional, theres plenty of room for all of us*:thumbsup:*Im sorry we outgrew you, it happens. we havent publically advertised pumps out of respect, and because we didnt want to get caught up in all the drama, but it seems no matter how much I keep to myself you find every excuse to bring me up, or have one of your cheerleaders do it. so I guess that means you really do miss me. so to that I say thank you bro, it means alot that your still so concerned with me and how my business is doing*:h5:.
*
Also thank you for the props on our superior suspension products, that too means ALOT coming from an "INNOVATOR" like yourself. We take alot of pride in our suspension components, so again thank you.

as far as the super80 gear, yea I was looking for some for a customer and unfortunately I couldnt get any, so we decided to just make the centers for Marz gears, and setup the way I needed them specifically. I only needed 4 but machined off 100 and we'll just use em as needed. heres a few
*







*

but thank you for the offer I truelly appreciate it Ron.

*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hopefully this will stop your personal bashing of me Ron, because Im in no way interested in an ongoing argument. 

remember Im only defending myself to YOUR directly negative comments to me. 

have nice day that is all*


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

low4life86 said:


> because of the cost, parts for modern pumps are easier to get, and newer pumps put out more pressure...
> 
> 
> can anyone just answer my questions?


I bought a used veterano setup that had a broken flange on a pump last winter, witch is no longer available ! It took a while before a solution was found. And it was not from the original manufacturer

Not saying you should drop 5-10K on a OG setup but understand that these so called newer/easier part, might not be so easy to get if they do break in a few years.

So much for the argument that newer setup parts are more available/reliable. 

All in all I'd say go for the best customer service. Everyone of them has something better than the other, but it make no difference in 5 years after the kit was sold if they dont help you out when your on a breakdown !


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Kaos if you haven't found a solution, PM I can get those specific gears again*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *hopefully this will stop your personal bashing of me Ron, because Im in no way interested in an ongoing argument.
> 
> remember Im only defending myself to YOUR directly negative comments to me.
> 
> have nice day that is all*


I too am just clearly stating facts,and Defending my claim. but acting like you have been the hub, behind this is totally wrong and out of line, you were just a distributor... And not as big as you would like people to think!!!

_Jumping on the band wagon_???? Who's jumping...We started this...

Also funny how you think this is a personal bash,,,And it's not. 

_Cheater pump? Single double _ Rickky Bobby's car... Only thing you got...You jabbed on that hate wagon... LOL

You do nice, work never hated on any of that... Again just speaking fact...You act like you are the best thing to this sport, when it's more like you sat back and just paid very close attention... 

Now ,you also want to go in here and act like you have had any dealings with pricing,you were just a distributor,and had no involing in any of our business matters......Please Jay ! I do understand you are trying to make this your best way to fit in, and seem like "*we"* are hating on _poor little old you_...But as you said to perm, Why is he worried about little ol' me... Which we are not, your little antics are ridiculous...
Also funny how you are trying to let the general public see That I am "soo called bashing you".....I am way better then that, and in no way would I sink to your level. You were trying to create drama , *Shorty's and BMH jumping on the band wagon....*Alot of people using this so called "False pretense of a* single*" ..... I take these as jabs.

Also you said everyone needs recognition, We already have that as does Shorty's .both of us have been in the game for years... Both sponsored and owner of our own line of products. 

You also stated in a sense we are biting, or not coming up with new idea's...Again proved wrong, as I stated on your trailing Arm,,,,Which was a direct copy to what we did....Just changed the center... Hate ,I belive not...

On the gear, Another copy...You do a nice copy ,which also was clearly stated...It is easy to reverse engineer something... So keep up the good work Brotha...
.Also, goof was wondering what ever happened to your hopper you were building..It's only been a few months...Just sayin...and curious..

Also to clear the air, LITTLE homie, this isn't an arguement, but more of a *debate*. Playa I am way too busy getting ready for the Super Show....My booth, My truck to compete with, and making sure all the *BMH TEAM MEMBERS *are prepared to put it down to the fullest as we do every year...:biggrin:...I will be more than happy to continue the *DEBATE 
*after the Super Show with you or who ever else would like to join the discussion!!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Oh chet....


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

milkbone said:


> :drama:


X2


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

WELL I GUESS THE LOWRIDERS JUDGES AGREE WITH US WHO PREFERR THE OLD LOOK WITH THE NEW AGE CAPABILITY....THE BLACK MAGIC 2012 VINTAGE SERIES KIT THAT WAS DEBUTED AT THE 2012 SUPER SHOW IN THE PRETTY PENNY WON OUTSTANDING HYDRAULICS FOR A CAR....THERE WAS A BUNCH OF REAL AIRCRAFT SET-UPS AT THE SHOW AND THE JUDGES FELT THE PRETTY PENNY HAD THE BEST!!!!!!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

TROUBLESOME said:


> WELL I GUESS THE LOWRIDERS JUDGES AGREE WITH US WHO PREFERR THE OLD LOOK WITH THE NEW AGE CAPABILITY....THE BLACK MAGIC 2012 VINTAGE SERIES KIT THAT WAS DEBUTED AT THE 2012 SUPER SHOW IN THE PRETTY PENNY WON OUTSTANDING HYDRAULICS FOR A CAR....THERE WAS A BUNCH OF REAL AIRCRAFT SET-UPS AT THE SHOW AND THE JUDGES FELT THE PRETTY PENNY HAD THE BEST!!!!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TROUBLESOME said:


> WELL I GUESS THE LOWRIDERS JUDGES AGREE WITH US WHO PREFERR THE OLD LOOK WITH THE NEW AGE CAPABILITY....THE BLACK MAGIC 2012 VINTAGE SERIES KIT THAT WAS DEBUTED AT THE 2012 SUPER SHOW IN THE PRETTY PENNY WON OUTSTANDING HYDRAULICS FOR A CAR....THERE WAS A BUNCH OF REAL AIRCRAFT SET-UPS AT THE SHOW AND THE JUDGES FELT THE PRETTY PENNY HAD THE BEST!!!!!!


:h5:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

TROUBLESOME said:


> WELL I GUESS THE LOWRIDERS JUDGES AGREE WITH US WHO PREFERR THE OLD LOOK WITH THE NEW AGE CAPABILITY....THE BLACK MAGIC 2012 VINTAGE SERIES KIT THAT WAS DEBUTED AT THE 2012 SUPER SHOW IN THE PRETTY PENNY WON OUTSTANDING HYDRAULICS FOR A CAR....*THERE WAS A BUNCH OF REAL AIRCRAFT SET-UPS AT THE SHOW *AND THE JUDGES FELT THE PRETTY PENNY HAD THE BEST!!!!!!


pics????????


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TROUBLESOME said:


> WELL I GUESS THE LOWRIDERS JUDGES AGREE WITH US WHO PREFERR THE OLD LOOK WITH THE NEW AGE CAPABILITY....THE BLACK MAGIC 2012 VINTAGE SERIES KIT THAT WAS DEBUTED AT THE 2012 SUPER SHOW IN THE PRETTY PENNY WON OUTSTANDING HYDRAULICS FOR A CAR....THERE WAS A BUNCH OF REAL AIRCRAFT SET-UPS AT THE SHOW AND THE JUDGES FELT THE PRETTY PENNY HAD THE BEST!!!!!!


:fool2:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, that is a nice set up, no doubts about it, but show points have nothin to do with whats best or what one thinks is best.
Not dissin, i doubt ill ever had anything on that level.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good fam!!
QUOTE=TROUBLESOME;16052272]WELL I GUESS THE LOWRIDERS JUDGES AGREE WITH US WHO PREFERR THE OLD LOOK WITH THE NEW AGE CAPABILITY....THE BLACK MAGIC 2012 VINTAGE SERIES KIT THAT WAS DEBUTED AT THE 2012 SUPER SHOW IN THE PRETTY PENNY WON OUTSTANDING HYDRAULICS FOR A CAR....THERE WAS A BUNCH OF REAL AIRCRAFT SET-UPS AT THE SHOW AND THE JUDGES FELT THE PRETTY PENNY HAD THE BEST!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Nice chrome


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> Nice chrome


:rofl:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> Nice chrome


Some over grown oager in Cali did it for him....lmao


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

sup oj u chippah chip


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Where the fuck is the list for a complete aircraft setup? Im ADHD, I forget everything I read tomorrow. New shit got it all listed lol

I like aircraft but I got no help around here in my home town. So I gotta rely on this site. I did some research and got overwhelmed with aircraft.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> Engraving is a good way to polish a turd.


:dunno: this guy......

. :roflmao:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Mr Impala said:


> Nice chrome


x2


----------

